# Finding out the hard way - Marriage Certificate



## alli

Hello all,
I've been in dubai a few weeks now and thought I would share this tidbit of info.
I've learned from many sources how to go about attesting my marriage certificate. The steps I followed were
1. Get marriage certificate attested by the local foreign affairs government body (in my case the Australian department of foreign affairs)
2. Then send my certificate to the UAE consulate in my country for authentication.

That's all I thought I had to do.

Today, my residency application was rejected because my marriage certificate needed to be attested by the UAE Foreign Affairs department! NOT my home UAE embassy!!!!!


Which, to my mind, makes my week of waiting for the UAE embassy back home to authenticate it, a big fat waste of time!!!!!!


I would still advise strongly to everyone to get everything attested at your local UAE embassy, but this has p!ssed me right off - after going to all the effort to get all my documents in order and according to the UAE representatives back in Australia, i'd gone through everything correctly...only to discover that when I applied for residency, the UAE government didn't care that it had been authenticated back home, and that it all needs to be attested here in Dubai!


arg!
/end rant


----------



## Monalisa

alli said:


> Hello all,
> I've been in dubai a few weeks now and thought I would share this tidbit of info.
> I've learned from many sources how to go about attesting my marriage certificate. The steps I followed were
> 1. Get marriage certificate attested by the local foreign affairs government body (in my case the Australian department of foreign affairs)
> 2. Then send my certificate to the UAE consulate in my country for authentication.
> 
> That's all I thought I had to do.
> 
> Today, my residency application was rejected because my marriage certificate needed to be attested by the UAE Foreign Affairs department! NOT my home UAE embassy!!!!!
> 
> 
> Which, to my mind, makes my week of waiting for the UAE embassy back home to authenticate it, a big fat waste of time!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I would still advise strongly to everyone to get everything attested at your local UAE embassy, but this has p!ssed me right off - after going to all the effort to get all my documents in order and according to the UAE representatives back in Australia, i'd gone through everything correctly...only to discover that when I applied for residency, the UAE government didn't care that it had been authenticated back home, and that it all needs to be attested here in Dubai!
> 
> 
> arg!
> /end rant


Hi there,
I understand your frustration,this is what I am going through right now.But my employer said the new laws state that I have to have my marriage and educational certificates attested prior coming in the country.
How long did it to attest the documents in Dubai?is it same place for marriage and education attestation?
Please share if you can.
Best wishes for you
Monalisa


----------



## pooji

do we have to get the original attested or the photo copy of them ? also do we have to take them to te uae embassy in canada .


----------



## sgilli3

You have the originals attested (it is to prove they are true documents...hence no photocopies, part certificates accepted)

We had ours done in Oz - 1st at DFAT (dept. foreign affairs + trading), then they were sent to UAE embassy in Canberra.

Ours were all OK


----------



## pooji

why the originals ? i dont want the uae embassy attesting my original education and child's birth certificate documents .they are so important papers and are used through out life, and why some country's embassy stamp them. i really find it stupid of them to ruin our documents with their stamps..


----------



## sgilli3

The whole point of having them attested is to prove they are original, true documents.
On the back of all of our certificates there is a stamp from a public notory. (and his seal)
Then we took document to dfat, and they have a large stamp on the back of document stating the seal of the notory is a true stamp. It then has dfat seal on page.

Also on the back of the documentis stamp from UAE embassy certifying dfats seal.
All of this is on the back of the certificates.
This is no way affects your birth certificates...and they can still be used for ID etc...but the documents need theses stamps to prove they are not forged.


----------



## flossie

When we came, we got new 'original copies' from our local courthouse. (Well, birth certificates, anyway) So if you don't want the ones you have to be stamped, just get another set. Honestly, it's just a stamp on the back. I think it actually makes for a nice souvenir. The DFAT stamp is WAY bigger than the UAE one.

Sorry, don't know the procedure for Canadians. Perhaps your own Department of Foreign Affairs or equivalent could help?


----------



## Letsgo

Very confusing issue. I had Australian marriage & birth certificates attested while living in UK at Australian Embassy in London.... Waste of time ?....I have been told they need to be done IN Australia. So, do I send them direct to DFAT in Brisbane (then, they send them back) and then I resend to UAE Embassy in Canberra ??? I am currently here in Dubai ? Surely there must be a simpler method? Sorry if I need it spelt out, but information is conflicting with different departments. Thanks........clarification would be much appreciated.


----------

